# Festival Season!



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

its coming to that time of year where Festivals start again!
just wondering what festivals people have in their calendars?
I tend to volunteer these days, free ticket, lots of perks and great way to meet new people
I'm starting mine of with Meadows in the mountains (bulgaria)
then dimentions & outlook (croatia)
yet to book any UK festivals...
what y'all got?


----------



## lick0the0fish (Feb 29, 2016)

Creamfields. Hospitality tickets plus we will upgrade to the "luxury" pre pitched tents.

We're snobs you see ;-)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not a festival, but I'll be at Bruce Springsteen at Hampden in a few weeks. 

Got Belladrum festival in August, Bryan Adams and the Biffy Clyro outdoor gig with Fall out boy and Wolf Alice.

I'm also going to a small festival called Party at the palace at Linlithgow.

She wants to do Rewind festival in Perth again. Not really sure I'm up for that again.


----------



## Ashtray (Jan 14, 2014)

10th anniversary at Glastonbury for me this year, finally a veteran&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57210;


----------

